

Show HN: Wtfstarter.com – A Crowdfunding campaign parody generator - drcursor
http://www.wtfstarter.com

======
drcursor
An easy way to share those ridiculous crowdfunding ideas you have without
having to spam kickstarter.com / indiegogo.com with yet another fake
kickstarter campaign.

------
richerlariviere
I absolutely love the "About this project" section text. Great idea. I agree
with what drcursor said so I hope this would help to remove a couple of fake
campaigns on kickstarter.

